# CTS Field Test results and avg. HR



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I did my first CTS Field Test yesterday, using a Garmin 500, but no power. I live in an extremely hilly area, and my main goal is climbing, so I used a course with a flat warm-up area, and average grade of 4.1% (although most of our climbs are steeper). I did a pretty good job of with consistency of the two 8-minute efforts, although I started the second one a little closer to the base of the hill, and faster (was trying to reach the same point for the second start). My cadence sensor had gotten bumped and wasn't working for the first FastPedal, but I fixed it right after that. The two 1-minute PowerIntervals I did at the bottom of the same climb. If it matters, I'm 42, 6'-3" and 180 lb, been doing fast group rides (but not racing) for quite a while.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/42368604

I'm starting the CTT program and trying to figure out what to use for the average HR to base my training zones on. I was spinning quite a bit faster (94-96 RPM) than I normally would on a climb, for some reason, and my speed might've been higher if I'd gone up a cog, but I defintely had the "please let me die now" feeling for most of the climbs, and finished both of them hard. My average HR was 168 for both, but after 1:45 I kept it at 170, and finished at 172-174. Looking at the data, I would think it makes more sense to use 170 instead of 168 for my training zones; what do you think? Any other comments?


----------



## naisan (Oct 15, 2009)

How much will your raining zones change if you use 168 vs 170? That's around 1% difference (2/170) so why don't you start with 168 and go from there. 

Having trained with power and HR, my experience has been that HR varies so much that worrying about 2bpm will not assist you in any way. 

A drink of coffee before a ride, poor sleep, changes in hydration, etc. will all change your bpm more than 2, so best to pick one and move on.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. The CTS workout zones are pretty narrow, like 95-97% for Climbing Repeat. So that's either 160-163 BPM, or 162-165 BPM, depending on which avg HR I use. Still maybe not a huge difference, as you say.

I should have a wired PowerTap to use in the next week or so, so I may repeat the test again, then (aargh). If I decide to continue next season with this type of program, I'll probably get a wireless PT to use with my Garmin.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't forget to turn all this computer crap off once in a while and just "go hard" on your group ride or training session. 

A story...............
I was climbing up this 12 mil mtb trek 2 times, a week apart. The 1st week before my HR cruised at 165 avg for the climb. The 2nd was 172. I felt good both climbs and felt I was at my max without cracking on the climb. Times: 1:15:32 for week one and 1:15:51 for week 2.
So, different rate, same pacing........................Oh, I forgot, the humidity in Wk 2 was noticeably more. 

Moral, sometimes the computers dont tell you what is really going on. 

Ride without one once in a while and just go!!!!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah, we have a really good local Saturday morning group training ride (normally 50-70 miles with 4-6k' of climbing), and I don't pay any attention to the computer for that, although I do like to geek out with the data, afterwards. I do most of my weekday riding by myself and am looking to maximize my progress with fairly limited time, especially as we start to lose daylight, or I have to start using a trainer (which I hate).


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

fallzboater said:


> I did my first CTS Field Test yesterday, using a Garmin 500, but no power. I live in an extremely hilly area, and my main goal is climbing, so I used a course with a flat warm-up area, and average grade of 4.1% (although most of our climbs are steeper). I did a pretty good job of with consistency of the two 8-minute efforts, although I started the second one a little closer to the base of the hill, and faster (was trying to reach the same point for the second start).
> 
> What is a CTS Field Test, exactly? Looks like you did two climbs up that Rowena Loops hill at max effort. CTS is Chris Carmicheal's coaching business? Where are you guys riding today?
> 
> Don Hanson


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah, Carmichael Training Systems, from the Time Crunched Cyclist book. You do the field test, then start the 11-week program. Only 6 hr/wk, but lots of intervals. In the past I've just been free-forming it, so I thought I'd try a structured program and see how it works out.

Just got back from the group ride, pretty much the standard Cooper Spur route (55mi, 4,300', windy, 18mph). Only six of us, today, and my legs felt flat. I was OK at tempo, but had no acceleration, less than two days after doing the field test. You should try to make it out.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/42567870


----------

